
Ask HN: What would be your next dream job? - bsvalley
If you were to land a new job tomorrow, what would it be (title and company)?
======
muzani
It wouldn't be a specific title or a company, but a certain type.

Workplaces should be a brotherhood of pain. Where people unite for a common
cause, that matters more than their families, their salaries, their own
individual lives. Very few companies are this, especially larger ones.

There shouldn't be any team-building exercises - the activity of uniting a
team towards a common cause should be team-building enough. People of
different personalities may mix, but put their differences aside for the
cause.

Everyone contributes what they can, and takes what they need. Those who have
contributed more are respected more.

Hierarchy wouldn't matter. No talk of seniority. Organization charts are still
important, as distribution of responsibilities. But someone at the bottom of
the chart, or in another department should be able to casually talk to someone
else at the side of the chart.

There isn't some big shot manager out there who does nothing but has that
position due to seniority. There isn't this notion of passing around blame.
KPIs may or may not be there, but they are properly engineered. People
sincerely care for others, let them take care of their well-being. It's
recognized that some people simply cannot contribute as much because they're
fighting their own battles outside work. Things like sick leave and vacation
leave are not rigid.

------
foopod
I want to be a development team member (scrum terminology).

I have a lot of random skills in different areas, being a developer, an agile
coach and in another life a designer.

I just want to work on a team and do whatever is necessary to make the product
a success. I don't want to be shoehorned into a particular role and I want to
keep learning new and different things.

------
billconan
research scientist in a robotics company.

------
k0t0n0
working for myself

~~~
encadyma
If I may ask, why do you want to work for yourself? In many cases, keeping a
well-paid job is just as good as (if not better than) being self-employed.

~~~
muzani
Yeah, I've worked for myself for about 5 years and even had people under me at
some points. It's not as great as it sounds.

If you do it wrong, you end up with a job that you can't quit no matter how
bad it gets. Your bosses are basically your clients/customers, and they are
often less understanding than a full time boss.

I'd prefer to work full time, but there's not a lot of jobs here with fair
working conditions - salary, vacation time, work conditions. I'm actually in
the process of helping someone build a startup, just so that I could customize
my own full time job.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Where are you located?

~~~
muzani
Near Kuala Lumpur. As far as the tech scene goes, I think it's still one of
the best in the region, around top 5 after Singapore, Jakarta, parts of
Vietnam.

There's a few unicorns in the area, but unlike Silicon Valley, it seems they
grew fat and complacent. There are smart people, but not as skilled as they
could be. Pay doesn't go so high and so there's no incentive to get much
better.

